
Even Poor Countries Can Excel in Education | Co.Design - ttunguz
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662376/infographic-of-the-day-even-poor-countries-can-excel-in-education
======
yummyfajitas
Next question - does excelling in education make them less poor?

Everyone assumes this to be true, but I've seen very little hard evidence that
this is the case.

------
tomjen3
While there would seem to be some lower bound under which it would not be
possible for a country to have any education at all, it would seem there is
some upper bound beyond which it can afford a bureaucracy - and as such, poor
countries actually have an advantage which makes up for the lower budgets.

~~~
cliffkuang
Great point---Though there's also a way in which education gets tougher as
your economy evolves. Educating kids to love computer science and engineering
is obvs a lot harder than getting kids in school to learn basic literacy.

The productivity jumps that result from the latter are huge--but wondering if
it's larger than the former? Might be there there's no increasing returns to
scale as costs rise--even if the end benefits are vast.

